# Beeg Birthday Love



## Greyz (27/10/17)

As usual every pay day I open up the Flavour Mill's website and proceed to order my monthly top ups. So along comes the 25th and I place my order with TFM. As usual its a pain free experience and everything goes well. 

So my package arrives today and I open the box and take out the concentrates, 5 bottles of VG and empty bottles for new mixes. 
Wait a miniute I ordered 2L of VG, why are there 5 bottles..... 
Thats when I saw it, the 5th bottle isn't VG at all but a full half litre of CC Sweet Strawberry 




This wasn't part of my order but a very welcome surprise. @DizZa and @Erica_TFM I just wanna thank you guys from the bottom of my heart. You know how much I love strawberry and I couldn't be happier with my prezzie.
If any of you haven't tried this strawberry yet, get on their site and get some before it's all gone. 

There are online vendors and then there's The Flavour Mill...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/10/17)

Greyz said:


> As usual every pay day I open up the Flavour Mill's website and proceed to order my monthly top ups. So along comes the 25th and I place my order with TFM. As usual its a pain free experience and everything goes well.
> 
> So my package arrives today and I open the box and take out the concentrates, 5 bottles of VG and empty bottles for new mixes.
> Wait a miniute I ordered 2L of VG, why are there 5 bottles.....
> ...


Talk about great customer service!!
Great stuff @Erica_TFM @DizZa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/17)

Wow - that is such a lovely touch @DizZa and @Erica_TFM 

I missed wishing you on your birthday @Greyz - hope you had a good one.

Tell me - what does the CC before the Strawberry refer to.
I am also a strawberry lover and a real wannabe DIY mixer that hasnt got into it yet sadly.


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/10/17)

What a fabulous gesture!!! Nice one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

